# Central Bank update December



## SaySomething (20 Dec 2017)

Update has been published. Over 33k customers. [broken link removed]


----------



## Miakk (20 Dec 2017)

...first impressions, no detail about individual lenders, the banks  are able to hide behind the generality of the data. I feel they should be named and their individual progress rated. 

Doesn’t shed any more light on my scenario, other than making me even more frustrated as I can relate to some of the case studies!


----------



## SaySomething (20 Dec 2017)

According to Charlie Weston on Twitter...

AIB: 4,900 new tracker cases, of which 4,000 were never on a tracker
KBC: Has found another 2,557 cases
BOI: Totals 9,300 cases in this investigation
UB: Sticking with 3,500 but says that further customers may be identified as the investigation progresses

The admonisher has issued his press release: http://www.finance.gov.ie/updates/m...-announces-new-measures-to-protect-consumers/

This announces that the compensation limit for the FSO has doubled from €250K to €500K


----------



## peemac (20 Dec 2017)

I think 2018 is going to be a very prosperous year


----------



## konline (20 Dec 2017)

Look at PTSB statement. Shame on them, no details at all.


----------



## Banking17 (20 Dec 2017)

Miakk said:


> ...first impressions, no detail about individual lenders, the banks  are able to hide behind the generality of the data. I feel they should be named and their individual progress rated.
> 
> Doesn’t shed any more light on my scenario, other than making me even more frustrated as I can relate to some of the case studies!



Like you and those waiting for 2 years to know if impacted or not we are no further on today.  Disappointing that CB will not impose a deadline for Ulster Bank to categorically identity all affected and impose penalties for disgraceful delay.

Ulster Bank response is useless.


----------



## SaySomething (21 Dec 2017)

There's a report in the Irish Times today that Ulster Bank are in active discussions with the Central Bank about a further 2-3,000 disputed customers. 

If that's the case, and if there are still a number of customers still be 'identified' across all the banks then the suggested overall figure of 40,000 customers is not unrealistic.


----------

